# 2009 National Field Tournament Expenses....how expensive was it?????



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Thought it would be interesting to hear from those who attended what was your travel and lodging expense.....

Since other than time off from work or family, travel and lodging expense is probably the main determining factor in attending.

So how did you travel and what was your expense???

Where did you stay and what was your expense???
Would you stay there again??

This information might help others in budgeting for coming the next time it's hosted here.*

.


----------



## fastarrow (Nov 19, 2003)

*It was cheap!!*

The drive, 960 miles one way, cost 70$ in gas plus about 10 bucks worth runing around in Mechanicsburg, so total about 150$ for fuel, split between 2 of us.( we got about 36 mpg in a honda civic)
Room in Mechanicsburg was 720 for 6 nights split 2 ways for $360 each and I spent 50 for a room on the trip home and my travel partner spent 60 for a room on the way there. We spent around $200 for food each, (guess) $30 for tickets to the World of Outlaws race and a bit more on adult beverages.
The entire trip cost me roughly $650-$700 and was worth twice that for the people I had the chance to meet and the shooting we did.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

fastarrow said:


> The drive, 960 miles one way, cost 70$ in gas plus about 10 bucks worth runing around in Mechanicsburg, so total about 150$ for fuel, split between 2 of us.( we got about 36 mpg in a honda civic)
> Room in Mechanicsburg was 720 for 6 nights split 2 ways for $360 each and I spent 50 for a room on the trip home and my travel partner spent 60 for a room on the way there. We spent around $200 for food each, (guess) $30 for tickets to the World of Outlaws race and a bit more on adult beverages.
> The entire trip cost me roughly $650-$700 and was worth twice that for the people I had the chance to meet and the shooting we did.


*Thanks for the input.....

Where did you stay...what hotel...did they offer a discount for the Shooters??Would you stay there again?*

.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Stayed at the Host hotel, Holiday Inn West, it was pretty decent and I got the NFAA rate of $99/nite.. only stayed Tu, We, Th, Fr nights, as I had to get back on Sunday. It's located near the range, most of the nearby hotels were about 10mins away from shootin.. :thumb:

I'll do the same next time 'round, except stay over Sat too.. 

There was food for breakfast and lunch at the club and a Cajun feast one evening too.. :becky: :thumb:


----------



## fastarrow (Nov 19, 2003)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Thanks for the input.....
> 
> Where did you stay...what hotel...did they offer a discount for the Shooters??Would you stay there again?*
> 
> .


I stayed at the Holiday inn, The host hotel also and it was 99 a night plus tax and not sure what else but my half came to $360. I would stay again but the place was busy with kids from a couple of traveling soccer teams and it did get kinda noisy at night until security quieted them down. I did shoot my best score on 4 hours of sleep.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Five hours travel time one way..Stayed at the Holiday Inn, split expenses with two friends. Spent a whopping 600.00 and that includes buying a Sweet Seat for my nephew...I think Bruce and his loyal band of yes men should misplace the Darrington bid and have it in PA next year also.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

We took a somewhat different route than everyone above it seems. We hooked up my fifth wheel and headed North on I81 for the roughly 5 hour journey from Roanoke. We stayed at a campground that was roughly 15 minutes drive from the range from Monday night through Sunday night. We split expenses 4 ways so the total for travel and camping was roughly $120 each plus whatever food, beverages, and incidental spending that we each did. I'm really sure that X Hunter and I got by with well under $200 for the entire trip. Not bad at all for the week of fun that we had.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Crashed with Ron and Brad. Had the same expenses plus about $200.00 to to keep treatons Ice cream habit happy.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Stayed at the Host hotel, Holiday Inn West, it was pretty decent and I got the NFAA rate of $99/nite.. only stayed Tu, We, Th, Fr nights, as I had to get back on Sunday. It's located near the range, most of the nearby hotels were about 10mins away from shootin.. :thumb:
> 
> I'll do the same next time 'round, except stay over Sat too..
> 
> There was food for breakfast and lunch at the club and a Cajun feast one evening too.. :becky: :thumb:


Me too... hotel was great & will stay there again... Arrived Monday to meet with friends & left Monday am.... 5 hours down to PA & 6 back to CT =2.5 tanks of gas in a Jeep... coffee @ DD across the street... $2, and lunch at the range.... dinner once in awhile... biggest expense? keeping hydrated :darkbeer: & new archery toys.....


----------



## miss mustang (Oct 19, 2008)

we stayed a little farther away. maybe a 20 min. ride. we got our room for $60.00 a night at The Best Western. I ended up at 599.00 for 9 nights. We had friends staying down on Carlisle Pike for the same price.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

It wasn't expensive at all really.... 

Hinky, Moparmatty, BobbyP and I stayed at the Comfort Suites which was a BRAND NEW place right down the street...wasn't even in the GPS and Google didn't have the phone # 

We were there Tues-Sun.... $240ish a person for the week. 
The place was no more then 7 mins from the range....only about a song and a half on the i-pod at most :wink:

We spent on avg about $25 a day or so on food... Tues we went to Olive Garden... Wed Hooter's... Thurs 24" subs and bowling... Fri we went to a lunch buffet place $7 plus beer...then a diner for dinner I think my meal cost me $6 that day... Sat I forgot where we went but dinner was only about $10. 

We ate breakfast free at the hotel every morning...lunch at the range...$3-5 depending on what you got. 

Its cheap folks... I didn't count gas since I met Hinky at his place and he is only about an hour and a half from the shoot and an hour from me. 

and I didn't count the trip to Wally World for snacks....or anything bought at the shoot....although I usually don't buy much at shoots anyway I just talk you all into buying...:wink:


----------



## XQuest (May 5, 2003)

*Spent a bundle*



GOT LUCKY said:


> *Thought it would be interesting to hear from those who attended what was your travel and lodging expense.....
> 
> Since other than time off from work or family, travel and lodging expense is probably the main determining factor in attending.
> 
> ...


1240 miles each way plus RV camp and fuel. Spent just short of $1400 total. Fuel was 250 gals. at about 2.65 a gallon and I did stay 10 days at the RV camp------had to go to the Bikefest at Carlisle fairgrounds.:mg:


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Loved it !!!*

Even though I live just 75 miles from the Mechanicsburg club I didn't want the hour and a half drive 3 mornings in a row. I needed the extra sleep.:teeth: Plus I drove back and forth 2 days the weekend before for our PSAA State Championship. 

Anyway, I stayed at the Comfort Inn on Carlisle Pike just 6 miles away. $76 per night and shared it with a buddy. Gas wasn't all that much. Down and back 150 miles round trip and what little I traveled from motel to club. I did the $10 steak feed on Friday. Went to Applebees on Saturday night and ate for $16 with tip. Sunday ate supper at home. I ate all my lunches at the club for the 3 days for about $5.25 each day. Food was good and cheap. Bought 2 shirts for a total of $34. 

All in all it was cheap and such a great shoot. I heard a few complain that they shot with some real idiots that took the fun out of it, but everyone I shot with was great. I had a great time. Wish I could have shot all 5 days but I didn't have the vacation time.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

We stayed at the Ramada Limited about 10 minutes from the range. It was $89/night and we stayed Tuesday thur Thursday. So my cost was $140/motel, $8 breakfast, lunch/dinner about $40 and a tank of gas or less $60.00
Toys at about $150.00 plus registration at $85. Comes to about $475 for 3 days of shooting. Or about $160/day


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Cost me about $60 in gas for all 5 days, but it sure was nice to sleep in my own bed since the LAS Classic back in January!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Gas - $0.00
Lodging - $235.00
Food:
Breakfast - Free Continental
Lunch - $6/day (at the range)
Diner - $20/day (average)
Misc:
Wal-mart - $20
Beer - $13
Bowling - $13

All said and done....I think every nationals should be at THE BURG!!!!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

The total for Jenny, and I came to like 500.00 for everything (including entry, and NFAA membership)


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Hinkelmonster said:


> All said and done....I think every nationals should be at THE BURG!!!!


I fully agree. :thumb:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> The total for Jenny, and I came to like 500.00 for everything (including entry, and NFAA membership)


Entry fees were a given....I don't think any of us actually counted them. :wink:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Moparmatty said:


> I fully agree. :thumb:


I'll second the motion!

:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

nanayak said:


> I'll second the motion!
> 
> :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


You just want to see me have another wardrobe malfunction.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Man, I'm jealous. $99 a night! Was planning on going to Sturgis this year. Cheapest hotel was $250-300/night X 7 nights = $1750-$2100 for the week. Plus everything else gets jacked up. Guess they figure people on 2 wheels have a ton more money than those that shoot with 2 wheels (or 0 wheels if you will). Good to see that you can still get together to enjoy your sport without getting gouged on prices...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> You just want to see me have another wardrobe malfunction.


Nobody wants to see that again :fear:


----------

